# Hey Im green but...



## ohio_eric (Mar 8, 2008)

Now who wants some?


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## playstopause (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats sir! Well deserved.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome. Nothing like an angry VIP to go with the cranky mods.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 8, 2008)

What's the matter Zepp? Need some lot lizards?


----------



## Michael (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrat's Eric.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 8, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> What's the matter Zepp? Need some lot lizards?


----------



## Lee (Mar 8, 2008)

Well deserved.


----------



## HaGGuS (Mar 8, 2008)

congrats budd


----------



## ajdehoogh (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## djpharoah (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Popsyche (Mar 9, 2008)

Now no woman can resist you!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Very fitting! And  @ "lot lizards."


----------



## technomancer (Mar 10, 2008)

Welcome to the club... looks like they'll let anybody in 

Congrats


----------



## playstopause (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## JBroll (Mar 10, 2008)

The color green has a liberal bias!

Jeff


----------

